# Loose Stool



## mpetronis (Dec 14, 2009)

My six month old puppy pretty much has loose stool everyday. In the morning it is firm but can be very loose later in the afternoon. I am feeding him Origen dog food which is supposedly a really great food for a puppy. My sister has my dog's older brother and it is uncanny how similar these dogs look and act. She had same problem, changed food many many times without any change but he grew out of it as he got older. Reluctant to change foods, as I do like mine, plus it seems same thing will probably happen with my dog as my sisters dog??? Considering some of the cheaper foods have more filler in them, would that be a good idea to mix in some with the Origen to harden stool? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

mpetronis said:


> My six month old puppy pretty much has loose stool everyday. In the morning it is firm but can be very loose later in the afternoon. I am feeding him Origen dog food which is supposedly a really great food for a puppy. My sister has my dog's older brother and it is uncanny how similar these dogs look and act. She had same problem, changed food many many times without any change but he grew out of it as he got older. Reluctant to change foods, as I do like mine, plus it seems same thing will probably happen with my dog as my sisters dog??? Considering some of the cheaper foods have more filler in them, would that be a good idea to mix in some with the Origen to harden stool? Any help would be much appreciated.


My 11 week old pup's stool is loose at times as well. For him it seems to have to do with his water intake. When I come home for lunch break and after work, he drinks tons of water when I let him out of his crate. Soon after, his stool is soft. 

I also noticed that he seems more thirsty whenever I leave the Nylabone in his crate. I think I need to ease back on giving him his Nylabone when I'm not home.

This is my first puppy, so perhaps someone with experience can give us some insight.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Sometimes it can be worms, sometimes parasites (coccidia, giardia), so that's a good starting point. 

I had that issue with the Orijen LBP food. I had 3 foster puppies who had a bad start, they had poor little tummies from many worms/wormings, and they were liquid poo with the Orijen. 

I will try to find the thread. I did California Natural chicken (?) and rice for a while until they had nice stools and now the one who is with me is able to rotate foods with all the other dogs and has bouncy poop. 

Found it, hope it helps! Orijen LBP Too "Rich"? (







1 2 3 4)

I am glad that he does have better stool in the am, because of course with a GSD you worry about things like EPI. http://www.upei.ca/~cidd/Diseases/GI%20disorders/exocrine%20pancreatic%20insufficiency.htm


BUT, you may also want to look into SIBO. http://www.upei.ca/~cidd/Diseases/GI%20disorders/small%20intestinal%20bacterial%20overgrowth.htm


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

with Orijen over feeding can cause loose stools. How much are you feeding a day? and how long has your pup been eating Orijen? was this a recent switch?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

:blush: 

Oh yeah, it could be that too! 

:rofl:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> :blush:
> 
> Oh yeah, it could be that too!
> 
> :rofl:


:tongue: I hit the easy button 

hey we forgot this guy...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would like to make it so that anytime you typed poop you got  automatically!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I am 100% for that


----------



## mpetronis (Dec 14, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Sometimes it can be worms, sometimes parasites (coccidia, giardia), so that's a good starting point.
> 
> I had that issue with the Orijen LBP food. I had 3 foster puppies who had a bad start, they had poor little tummies from many worms/wormings, and they were liquid poo with the Orijen.
> 
> ...



Wow, nice find. Thank you. My GSD is 6 months and about 70 pounds already. I have been feeding around 4 1/2 cups, bag has said 4 1/2 to 5 1/4. For as much as I exercise and how big he is he probably should be getting more than I feed him. I hope it isn't the Origen because I just bought two big bags yesterday, it was 20% at Bark for the month of March and **** that food is expensive. Will read thread.


----------



## mpetronis (Dec 14, 2009)

Good read. What I got out of it is maybe switching foods for a while. Right now I am trying a little pumpkin, not sure it is working what about a 50/50 split with the Origen and the Pinnacle Chicken and Oats or Pinnacle Trout and Sweet Potato?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You could try that to see if it would work? It might! I like the Pinnacle foods. My food guy said it's like babies, we try to feed them single ingredients initially to help prepare their systems for food. He thinks that maybe some of the allergy issues we see could be related to too many ingredients too early. No idea if he's right, but something to chew on while you drive to work. 

I usually try to feed based on the condition of the dog/puppy, trying to keep them lean, and adjust up or down based on how easily I can feel ribs. 

If the food change doesn't work, keep parasites in mind. 

Let us know! Hoping others weigh in. 

 Had to include that guy!


----------

